

Don’t ask *why* you were rejected - prpon
http://maxkle.in/dont-ask-why-you-were-rejected/

======
prpon
Wrong argument. If improving a few _specific_ things will give the greatest
benefit, please give feedback. There's no point randomly letting the other
person wander with self doubt and hope for improvement in every area.

